# Yes or No - Sturmey Archer question



## glitterjig (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes or No - 
Is a 1970’s Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hub wider than a 1970’s coaster brake hub?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 16, 2022)

I had to open up my rear dropout area a little to fit in my Sturmey Archer 3 speed drum hub into a 20" 1962 Schwinn Typhoon. I fit it in by hand so it wasn't that much.
I have a S3C hub that fit right into a coaster frame.
I know that isn't a definite yes or no, but it tells you the hub will fit if you take a couple minutes. 
If you need to spread it a little and don't want to strong-arm it you can use a cheap scissor jack between the dropouts. It will not take much at all, about 1/2" total would get you a slip fit.
Hope that helps.
Rob


----------



## bloo (Feb 16, 2022)

Half an inch?!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 16, 2022)

Should I go out to my shop and pull out a frame and hub and video myself fitting it for you?
When you spread the frame 1/2" and pull the jack the metal will spring back. Then the hub will slip fit. 
I wasn't going for the long explanation. Sorry.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 16, 2022)

Also my answer was based on whether or not it needs spread at all. I have a hub fitted in a 20" coaster frame right now that I massaged in by hand.
What frame it is going in will make a difference in how much coaxing it will take to fit it in as well.
What frame are you using?


----------



## glitterjig (Feb 16, 2022)

glitterjig said:


> Yes or No -
> Is a 1970’s Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hub wider than a 1970’s coaster brake hub?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 16, 2022)

Dig around for "Over locknut diameter" measurements for both of your hubs on the interwebs.  Technical information is out there.  Check at the new SA website and Sheldon Brown for a start.


----------



## bloo (Feb 16, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Should I go out to my shop and pull out a frame and hub and video myself fitting it for you?
> When you spread the frame 1/2" and pull the jack the metal will spring back. Then the hub will slip fit.
> I wasn't going for the long explanation. Sorry.
> Rob



Thanks for elaborating. I couldn't remember well enough to answer the question in the original post, but I knew there wasn't 1/2" difference. Schwinn for instance put some 3 speeds in the same bikes they put 2 speed kickbacks and single speed coasters in. I'm 99% sure there were not special frames for the 3 speeds.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 16, 2022)

I don't think so either man but it was really tight getting my S/A 3 speed drum brake hub into my 1962 Typhoon frame. I did it by hand but I may spread it a tiny bit. I don't want to do that much work every time I remove and install the wheel.
I apologize for the tone of my response earlier. I have been getting flack from a couple people on here lately and I am a little edgy right now. 
Glad to talk this one out at least.
Thanks, Rob


----------

